# Tribute to Diablo 3



## ATomicMaster (21. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit zusammen 

Ich habe in den Letzten Tagen ein kleines Video zu Diablo 3 erstellt und würde es hier gern Vorstellen.

Mir hat es Spaß gemacht daran zu arbeiten und muss sagen... habe auch wieder Lust dadurch bekommen Diablo 3 zu Zocken! 
Vielleicht geht es dem einen oder anderen auch so  Viel Spaß!

Videolink: http://youtu.be/pWk4ius70ig


----------



## floppydrive (22. Juli 2012)

Nenn Trailer/Cutscene mit Soundoverlay nennst du Tribute, dazu noch skrillex und korn


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Oh, das hat sich tatsächlich jemand angesehen? Jetzt weiß ich ja was ich "verpasst" habe 

Das hat jetzt nix mit geringer Wertschätzung zu tun, ich finde nur das D3 generell kein Tribute verdient hat, was alles in diesem Zusammenhang ein wenig ironisch wirken laässt...


----------



## myadictivo (22. Juli 2012)

hehe..war auch mein erster gedanke..tribut ? wofür ?!
enttäuschte erwartungen ^^


----------

